

Hyundai Apologizes for Commercial Showing Attempted Suicide - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100675188

======
stack0v3erfl0w
The video is still available on YouTube[1]

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0c65ypUxKg>

~~~
deletes
When did CO2 become water? The ad states 100% water emissions, yet their site
has listed that the car produces 139 g/km of CO2.

~~~
mikestew
I'm assuming the ad is for their production hydrogen fuel cell version, which
I don't see listed on their site:
[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150202-first-
production-h...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150202-first-production-
hydrogen-fuel-cell-cars-hit-the-market-from-hyundai)

~~~
deletes
Thank you for finding that out; The ad is deceiving of course, as only 1000
fuel cell versions will be made till 2015 most people will buy the gas
version. ( and will be completely capable of completing the thing mentioned in
the video //evil mode off )

------
uvdiv
I actually like this ad. The link in the article's gone 451, here's a mirror:

<http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=948_1366967562> (trigger warning?)

What _does_ offend me is the attempt to stifle public discussion of the ad by
censoring it from YouTube using trademark law.
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpopOOLLLFE>)

The car in the ad is the ix35 FCEV, hydrogen fuel-cell powered, which
predictably means it's (i) not for sale and (ii) costs six figures.

 _With prices per vehicle in the "upper $100,000s per car," the ix35—which
emits only water vapor as its exhaust—is too expensive for general consumers
right now, he says. The company hopes to bring the price of hydrogen cell cars
down to about $50,000 by the time they're ready to sell to consumers._

[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/02/26/hyundai-
becom...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/02/26/hyundai-becomes-
first-company-to-mass-produce-hydrogen-fuel-cell-cars)

------
abcd_f
Isn't it damn obvious that you shouldn't associate your brand with subjects
that carry negative emotional load, with suicide being a prime example?
Anchoring and all that.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchoring>

------
xorgar831
Considering how many people are involved in making an ad, it would be
interesting to know the backstory and how it wasn't until it aired did they
realize it wasn't a good idea.

------
codegeek
Hyundai tried to be cute with this ad and in hindsight, it sounds like a
brilliant idea but the problem is that it is a realistic scenario which has
happened to many people. I remember in Hurricane Sandy, a boy died in his
father's car due to CO poisoning. This kind of commercial was always going to
be controversial.

------
TomGullen
I don't find the joke particularly offensive or funny.

------
escaped_hn
i actually like the ad.

